# Black spread S//S Black spread split S//+



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Hi all...

If I have 2 cocks one is Black spread S//S and, the other is Black spread split S//+ 
My question is, Just when I look to them.

Is It possible to know which one is the (spread) and which one is the (spread split)?? 
Normally it is not easy to tell because they look the same and I need to mate them with (blue hen) then I can tell depending on the babies colors.
But, I was told that some breeders know them easily and just when look to them without mating!!!


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

Albannai said:


> Hi all...
> 
> If I have 2 cocks one is Black spread S//S and, the other is Black spread split S//+
> My question is, Just when I look to them.
> ...


Spread is a bit of a tricky one. Usually if I see a pattern showing beneath I assume it is likely split for spread, but it is no guarantee - 

how do you know one is pure and one is split if you don't know which is which??


----------

